# Are they still pregnant? I dont see a gravid spot...



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok i posted the other day that my fish are not showing a gravid spot. But they still had fry. Im not shur if they both did or just one and the other is still preg. Hear are some pictures if you can help me thanks










































thanks.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im realy not shur if they are or not. There stomac is a lot biger than the males for maby? Is it posible for a female to still be preg after giving berth to a few fry?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

im sure its in some stage of pregnancy or another if its been around a male in the last 4-6 months


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I have only had them for 3 weeks and one batch of fry has appeared. But the females are still the same size. lol


----------

